# We know the answer. Can you guess correctly?



## mummyconfused

Top is from 14 weeks bottom 12. 

Take a guess I'm just not sure the sonogram her was correct
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1410507426885.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 65


----------



## Elljo3

I say girl from the skull x


----------



## mummyconfused

Anymore?


----------



## auraobie

If the top is 14 weeks then I'd deft say boy x


----------



## mummyconfused

Top pic 14 w


----------



## madseasons

:pink: guess


----------



## DrMum

I think boy


----------



## sugarnspice

I'd say girl!


----------



## smawfl

Girl!


----------



## ClaRav

Boy x


----------



## nickyb

Both pics look boyish


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl :)


----------



## happy02

Based on somethin I heard about u can see ovaries forming, I would girl xx


----------



## smawfl

So...what is baby?


----------



## lau86

Boy from nub


----------



## krissie328

I think it is a girl.


----------



## mummyconfused

Few more guesses and I'll tell you all :)


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm guessing pink


----------



## Lightning2

Boy


----------



## mummyconfused

Any last guesses


----------



## imaceful

I think boy :)


----------



## EverythingXd

I think boy :baby:


----------



## 022411262

Boy x


----------



## DRG7

Girl


----------



## QuintinsMommy

boy!


----------



## Kato2

12 week looks girl and 14 week boy so ok going boy


----------



## minties

I think it's a hard one! Top looks boy, bottom looks girl.


----------



## sharnw

I'm guessing girl also :)


----------



## Loozle

I'm guessing boy based on the 14 week scan


----------



## chrislo4

Boy


----------



## leaxx215

I think boy! :blue::blue:


----------



## Tove

Guessing girl based on 12 w scan :)


----------



## mummyconfused

So 12w scans you can't tell. They all look the same. After 13w the nub will rise if it's a boy. This is a boy :)


----------



## Kimebzuc

Boy


----------



## JennyAshley

Girl!


----------



## ClairAye

:pink:


----------

